# مجلة عالم الطيران بكامل أعدادها



## zibara (14 سبتمبر 2009)

_*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*_

إخواني الأعزاء بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك
أعاده الله عليكم بالخير و البركة
سأضع أعداد مجلة عالم الطيران الروسية





بروابط دائمة إن شاء الله






للحقيقة هي مجلة رائعة بكل ما فيها من صور و معلومات 
و تصاميم للطائرات الحديثة و القديمة والكثير الكثير سأترككم تكتشفوها بذاتكم
وإن شاء الله تستفيدوا منها

ملاحظة: الأعداد بصيغة PDF و لكنني ضغطها قبل الرفع
بصيغة rar لذا عليكم بإستعمال برنامج الوينرار winrar لفك الضغط و برنامج ادوب ريدر لقرائتها





العدد الأول





حجم الملف 26.55 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد الثاني





حجم الملف 37.96 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد الثالث





حجم الملف 41.50 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد الرابع





حجم الملف 31.10 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد الخامس





حجم الملف 50.17 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد السادس





حجم الملف 48.42 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد السابع





حجم الملف 57.14 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد الثامن





حجم الملف 55.02 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد التاسع






حجم الملف 57.77 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد العاشر





حجم الملف 58.76 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد الحادي عشر





حجم الملف 57.26 MB
رابط التحميل
 
العدد الثاني عشر





حجم الملف 59.37 MB
رابط التحميل


و ترقبو المزيد بإذن الله قريباً​


----------



## أمير صبحي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..
شكراً جزيلا ً أخي المهندس zibara

مجموعة رائعة .. بارك الله بكَ 

ومنتظر مزيدك 


تحياتي 

​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر أخي زيبارا
لقد تمكنت مؤخرا من تحميل مئات الكتب التي تتحدث عن الطائرات (خصوصا الروسية منها) لسلاسل عالمية مشهورة 
ساضعها إن شاء الله على المنتدى


هذا ولا تنسانا بالجديد أخي


----------



## zibara (16 سبتمبر 2009)

العدد الثالث عشر





حجم الملف 58.36 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد الرابع عشر





حجم الملف 43.42 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد الخامس عشر





حجم الملف 19.10 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد السادس عشر





حجم الملف 18.76 MB
رابط التحميل

العدد السابع عشر





حجم الملف 43.15 MB
رابط التحميل
​


----------



## zibara (16 سبتمبر 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> شكراً جزيلا ً أخي المهندس zibara
> 
> مجموعة رائعة .. بارك الله بكَ
> ...



أشكر مرورك أخي أمير صبحي 
و إن شاء الله تستفيدوا من أعدادها جميعاً
السلام عليكم 
تحياتي


----------



## zibara (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> الف شكر أخي زيبارا
> لقد تمكنت مؤخرا من تحميل مئات الكتب التي تتحدث عن الطائرات (خصوصا الروسية منها) لسلاسل عالمية مشهورة
> ساضعها إن شاء الله على المنتدى
> 
> ...



لا شكر على واجب أخي شيراد الجزائر :18:
لأن واجبنا دوماً هو نشر العلم و المعرفة :7:
أملاً منك ان تضع ما لديك من كتبٍ مفيدة لنا و مميزة :14:

و لعل ما يميز هذه السلسلة عن غيرها
هي سهولة اللغة و الإعتماد على اللغة العلمية
هذا فضلاً عن الصور و التصاميم و الشرح الدقيق لمقاطع الطائرات و الكثير الكثير مما ستكتشفونه فيها...:15::15:

و أن شاء الله يستفيد الإخوة من الأعداد :7:
لأن الحقيقة أن كل عدد أجمل و أروع مما سبقه:8::8::8::8:

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي


----------

